# cryptsetup geht nicht mehr [solved]

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

ich hab letzte Woche ein größeres Update auf meinem ~amd64 System gemacht und wollte mich heute wieder einloggen. Leider geht cryptsetup nicht mehr. 

Zuerst ist mir aufgefallen, dass dmcrypt (für swap) beim booten hängt und nicht weitergeht. Also raus damit aus dem runlevel und ohne swap gebootet. Pam_mount geht auch nicht mehr. Und ich kann auch in der Kommandozeile mit "cryptsetup luksOpen... " keine verschlüsselten Devices mehr öffnen. Die Abfrage der Passphrase kommt noch, und egal ob ich dabei das korrekte oder ein falsches Passwort eingebe, cryptsetup bleibt nach dem <Enter> bei der Passwort Eingabe hängen.

Ich hab das Problem auf 3 verschiedenen Festplatten (kein SSD, sondern HDD) und auch ein Loop Device kann ich so nicht mehr öffnen. Revdep-rebuild will auch nix Verschlüsselung-spezifisches neubauen und auch ein manuelles Neubauen von cryptsetup, pam, pam_mount hat nix gebracht. Ich kann mir auch schlecht vorstellen, dass alle cryptsetup Container beim letzten runterfahren zerstört wurden. Erstens sind Container auf mehreren Festplatten betroffen und zweitens kann ich auch einen Container von einer Platte nicht mehr öffnen, der beim letzten Shutdown nicht entschlüsselt war und die Platte auch nicht gemountet war. 

cryptsetup Version 1.4.3

System alles auf ~amd64, Sync- und Update- Stand von Donnerstag 17.01.

Leider kann ich mich erst morgen intesiver um das Problem kümmern, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen. Ich werde jedenfalls morgen noch versuchen einen neuen Container auf einer weiteren Platte anzulegen und diesen dann wieder öffnen. Außerdem kann ich morgen versuchen die Container von einem anderen Gentoo-System aus zu öffnen.

PS: Backups sind vorhanden, aber mir wärs lieber, wenn ich das ohne Einspielen der Backups lösen könnte.

PPS: Wenn ich cryptsetup luksOpen auf ein nicht verschlüsseltes Device mache, kommt korrekterweise "Device /dv/sda1 is not a valid LUKS device". Die Erkennung ob es sich um einen Luks Container handelt geht also noch.

[edit]Titel auf solved gesetzt.[edit]

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm,

das wird Dir jetzt nicht helfen, aber kürzlich konnte ich Dein Problem zum Teil bestätigen. Ich fahre ebenfalls ~amd64 und konnte kürzlich mein per cryptsetup verschlüsseltes Backupdevice nicht mehr öffnen. Die Symptome waren dabei genau die gleichen ... ich öffne das Device per Key .. der Key wurde noch übergeben, aber danach tat sich nichts mehr. Der Systemstart vom vollverschlüsselten lvm2/cryptsetup klappte hingegen allerdings einwandfrei.

Ich habe gerade nochmal mein Backup-Device angeschmissen, um Deine Schilderung nochmal zu bestätigen und siehe da ... geht wieder.

Von daher wirds Dir nichts helfen, aber irgendwas war hier kürzlich ähnlich. revdep-rebuild und lafilefixer sind hier ebenfalls ins Leere gelaufen.

----------

## Max Steel

Dieses Symptom kann ich auch teilweiße bestätigen.

Rechner 1 blieb bei dmcrypt hängen

Rechner 2 blieb bei lvm hängen

Rechner 1 konnte durchgeprügelt werden indem dmcrypt entfernt wurde

Rechner 2 konnte durchgeprügelt werden indem lvm mit einmal STRG+C abgebrochen wird, danach arbeitet es normal weiter.

In beiden Fällen bleibt ein Prozess liegen /sbin/lvm /proc/self/fd/0 --config global { locking_dir = "/run/lock/lvm" }

Warum das passiert ist mir allerdings unerklärbar... (Der Prozess der hängenbleibt lässt sich einfach killen... ist aber nicht nötig... und hat auch keine Auswirkungen.

Rechner 1 konnte mitlerweile wieder zu normalem arbeiten bewogen werden, dazu hatte ich allerdings mittels emerge -e @world alles neu gebaut und auch einen neuen Kernel (mit integrierter initrd) gestartet da zwischendurch häufig die CFLAGS durcheinandergewürfelt wurden wegen Prozessor-wechsel (das wurde ein neuer BAckup-server, endlich auch mit Verschlüsselung wie es sich gehört)

----------

## fuchur

Hi

@all mit Problemen. Habt ihre eigentlich mal probiert von einer LiveCd oder von einer andern Dist z.B von einer anderen Partition zu entschlüsseln.

Ich frage deshalb, macht Gentoo da etwas kaputt oder klappt es nur nicht mit der Entschlüsselung (habe auch mehrerer verschlüsselte

Partitionen und das beunruhigt mich doch ein bisschen)? Danke

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Bei mir hats von einer Live-CD (systemrescuecd 3.0.0 gestartet über PXE-Boot) sauber funktioniert.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Bei mir hats von einer Live-CD (systemrescuecd 3.0.0 gestartet über PXE-Boot) sauber funktioniert.

 

Ok, dann scheint es bei gentoo nur mit dem "entschlüsseln" zu klemmen. Unterschiedlich Dist (momentan 4) habe ich reichlich installiert,

wenn es mich dann auch noch erwischen sollte wird das dann kein grosses Problem sein. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

MfG

----------

## Obelix

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem. Bei mir war die Lösung, dass beim Kernel-Update aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr alle nötigen Module angehakt waren. Also konnte das System nicht mehr die zuständigen ver-/entschlüsselungs Module laden und ich konnte nicht mehr auf meine Platten zugreifen. Die Fehlermeldung las sich ziemlich so, wie hier beschrieben.

Aber das wird wohl bei euch nicht der Fall sein?

Gruß

Obelix, auch ein bißchen beunruhigt...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Ok, dann scheint es bei gentoo nur mit dem "entschlüsseln" zu klemmen.

 

Ja, so ist es. Ich konnte von einer anderen Distribution problemlos auf dem cryptsetup-Backupdevice sichern ... mittlerweile klappt es hier merkwürdigerweise auch wieder aus Gentoo heraus.

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Aber das wird wohl bei euch nicht der Fall sein?

 

Nein, eher nicht, denn ich konnte hier nur mein Backupdevice nicht korrekt öffnen, während der Systemstart aus einem vollverschlüsselten System problemlos funktioniert.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Also von einer Live CD und an anderen PCs klappt das Entschlüsseln ohne Probleme. Die Container sind zum Glück nicht kaputt. Meine Backup-Platte ist auch verschlüsselt und die kann ich in dieser Gentoo Installation hier auch nicht öffnen. Das wäre schon ein Totalschaden, wenn die Container kaputt wären. Ich lass jetzt mal ein emerge -e world laufen und hoffe, dass es dann auch an diesem PC wieder klappt.

----------

## boris64

Selbiges Problem hier seit gestern Abend, mittels cryptsetup können 

keine verschlüsselten Partitionen mehr geöffnet werden sowie der

Bootvorgang bleibt beim Einrichten des Swap-Devices hängen.

Scheinbar hat es hier irgendwie mit den letzten Updates zu tun, nach einem

Downgrade von udisks/udev/systemd auf die letzte vor der jetzt stabilen Version

läuft es wieder.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab gerade eben nochmal gesynct und ein Update laufen lassen. Es war unter anderem sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.6.0 und sys-fs/udev-197-r4 dabei. Jetzt funktioniert das Entschlüsseln der Luks Container wieder (ohne emerge -e world).

----------

## tek0

Für den nächsten, der genau wissen will, wo der Haken liegt: lvm2 muss gegen udev-197 neu gebaut werden.

----------

